# 180G with 44G sump need techincal approval



## Mrmofo (Feb 11, 2007)

just finnished what i think is reasonable, live in australia, atm the tank stays at 24.5 degrees without chiller cause of loss through pipes n stuff then heated up in final return but here is the specs

6x2x2 - 180 gal / 700Litre

5x aqua one 104 power heads (2000 lph per one) 10,000lph

2x 660 aquamaster (i think) (600lph per one) 1,200lph

1x[return from sump]helia 6655(6600lph 6000lph through head loss) 6000lph

1x [close loop]aqua one 2400 (2000lph through head loss) 2000lph
_________
19,200lph flow

1x bank of 6x t5's

1x 44gallons / 180 litre sump.

1xchullopra algea (dont know spelling and will give results / over growth to anyone in sydney that wants withint a reasonable distance when it starts growing)

1x [sump] 48 watt power compact = to 240watt 5000k for algea grow out




4x 300watt heaters in sump

1x sump 44gal / 90 litres




sump configeration is 4 sections



stage 1 - mechanical filtration

stage 2 - empty for time being

stage 3 - refugium

stage 4 - return pump

1x roll for plumbers tape

hoping to host the softies as im in love with the coraliamophs or how ever you spell it. i also plan on doin the old 'mangrove' skimmer trick to stay as natural + low energy as possible but if doesnt work ill be using the reefoctopus 200 series.


plz tell me if i missed anything as yea im still abit of a noob, i left room to put in controllers/probes later on. its been a great experience setting up my first big boy and anyone in sydney that is having any problems should see 

plumbing solutions:
- st george aquariums a guy named keren
- majestic aquariums

all glass needs inclueding tank:
- xtreme aquariums


live rock / tank stand
- Aquamaster Aquariums
ill be adding pics when my live rock is delivered, but just so exited that it is running, not leaking, not electrocuting, not falling apart or killing anything in any way shape or form

budget = $1500
real life = $2000

on an apprentice wage...

as these people have helped me so much for setting up the tank and stil would just be a big glass if they didnt help me asmuch as they did


----------



## assualt911 (Jul 15, 2007)

wow thats cold :blueshake: :blueshake: :blueshake:


----------



## Mrmofo (Feb 11, 2007)

good or bad thing? i can up it easily because without heaters it sits at about 23 degrees...im talking celcius


----------

